# "Compare Something" [forum game]



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 16, 2019)

Basically respond to the previous post whatever it is asking and give a comparative thing to it. Can be anything I guess and for any reason, no real need to explain or be logical here. 

Example:


			
				duck said:
			
		

> Next thing to compare to is an emoji.





			
				hi said:
			
		

> An emoji is like a meme. Could be used appropriately but no one bothers to.
> 
> Next thing to compare to is a duck.



The first thing is a Kirby :3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2019)

Kirby is like your mom. Curvy, squishy and good at sucking.

Banana.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 16, 2019)

Banana is like your mom.

Your mom has a dick.



Pillow


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2019)

Pillow is like your mom.
Her chest is soft and good to rest my face against.


Lightning bolt


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Pillow is like your mom.
> Her chest is soft and good to rest my face against.
> 
> 
> Lightning bolt


Lightning bolt is not like your mom,
Even Zeus couldn't lift your mom

Your mom


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2019)

Your mom is like Jabba the Hutt

A bottle of Bleach


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Your mom is like Jabba the Hutt
> 
> A bottle of Bleach


A bottle of bleach is like your mom,
Belongs in the kitchen

A bagel


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2019)

A begal should never be confused with a beagle. One is a tasty food source the other will bite you 

GhostLatte's van


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> GhostLatte's van


GhostLatte's van is like your mom, everyone was inside it. 

This bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 17, 2019)

Veho said:


> GhostLatte's van is like your mom, everyone was inside it.
> 
> This bowl of oatmeal.


This bowl of oatmeal is like the crappy, cancer-filled cornflakes filled with the chemicals that run off the fertilizers that are 70% made of absolute shit. I MEAN CRAP.

This blood can of mine...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

Blood Can, whatever the fuck that means.

Potatoes


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Blood Can, whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> Potatoes


Potatoes are not always good. They can mean Water Sheep.

This 177013 of mine...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2019)

This 177013 is like your mom's waist size.

GBAtemp mods


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 20, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> This 177013 is like your mom's waist size.
> 
> GBAtemp mods


GBAtemp mods are apparently delusional bots corrupted by child porn websites.

This EoF of ours...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2019)

EoF is like your mom, loose and anything goes.

Your mom jokes.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 20, 2019)

Your mom jokes are like cancer. Nothing else.

Jacksfilms’ forehead


----------

